# Merc 9.9 Prokicker Water Pump



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Did my 150 opti earlier this year. But since the kicker is a Tohatsu, is it pretty much the same place and all as the opti? I have not done any research on it yet.

Thanks in advance,
ApeShip


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

question how was the 150 to change?? mine needs it but didn,t want to get into a mess,, I,m handy done smaller motors.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Retrospectively, it was not bad. 

I must say the big thing I learned is...WATER DOES NOT COME OUT OF THE "THINGY", pee hole, telltale, IMMEDIATELY. 

It takes at least 15 seconds or more. I did not know that. I had the thing apart 3 times triple checking myself until I read somewhere it takes some time for the water to get there, maybe even a PM dialogue on this site. Take time to really pay attention how things come apart in the pump.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Bountyhunter, here is a link to my thread from the Opti, forgot about all the info here, thanks again folks:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=229080&highlight=apeship

Yet after all that work, did plugs and wires also, only made it out 4 times.(Wahhhhhh)


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

the prokicker is a piece of cake to change. make sure the woodruff key stays in place when you reassemble it....


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Back to the pro-kicker...so can anyone tell me is it in the same area as my optimax just everything smaller? Any details would make me feel better, not seeing any youtube vids on this one.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

ApeShip said:


> Back to the pro-kicker...so can anyone tell me is it in the same area as my optimax just everything smaller? Any details would make me feel better, not seeing any youtube vids on this one.


Anyone, anyone...Beuhler...


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

The Prokicker was a bit different than my carbed 90 hp Merc 2 stroke. You have to disassemble the shift linkage on the exterior of the motor to drop the lower unit. It's a barrel nut with a couple of locknuts. Mark location before taking it apart so it goes back in the same spot. Drop the lower unit (much lighter than the big gearbox). remove the bolts to the pump housing and slide it up the shaft. i don't remember all the details but the impeller is keyed to the shaft - use a dab of bearing grease to hold it in place during reassembly. I lubed up the impeller and housing with dish soap for ease of assembly. hope this helped.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Seaturd said:


> The Prokicker was a bit different than my carbed 90 hp Merc 2 stroke. You have to disassemble the shift linkage on the exterior of the motor to drop the lower unit. It's a barrel nut with a couple of locknuts. Mark location before taking it apart so it goes back in the same spot. Drop the lower unit (much lighter than the big gearbox). remove the bolts to the pump housing and slide it up the shaft. i don't remember all the details but the impeller is keyed to the shaft - use a dab of bearing grease to hold it in place during reassembly. I lubed up the impeller and housing with dish soap for ease of assembly. hope this helped.


Thank you Seaturd


----------

